# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  22 fragmente mençurie nga romanet e Xhorxh Oruell

## Xhuxhumaku

*22 fragmente mençurie nga romanet e Xhorxh Oruell*

5 Qershor 2014 | : Ndryshe | Autor: Gazeta Shqip

Nëse je një fans i Oruell ti do të shijosh patjetër fjalitë e tij të mençura. Dhe ne shpresojmë ti shijosh shumë. Janë përzgjedhur nga vetëm gjashtë romanet që ka shkruar ai, por janë të famshme për të gjithë

Letërsia

George Orwell perpara mikrofonit Megjithëse Xhorxh Oruell (George Orwell) ka shkruar vetëm gjashtë romane, vepra e tij i ka dhënë një vend të merituar në majë të listave të shkrimtarëve më të mirë. Ndikimi i tij është i gjithanshëm dhe zotësia e tij për tu pasur zili në krijimin e frazave të mendimeve provokuese e ka bërë veprën e tij një nga më të cituarat në botë.

Nëse je një fans i Oruell ti do të shijosh patjetër fjalitë e tij të mençura. Dhe ne shpresojmë ti shijosh shumë.

Këtu janë 22 fragmente mençurie nga romanet e Xhorxh Oruell:

Ai që kontrollon të shkuarën, kontrollon edhe të ardhmen. Ai që kontrollon të tashmen, kontrollon të shkuarën.

1984

E shkuara është diçka e çuditshme. Ajo është me ty bashkë gjithmonë. Supozoj se nuk kalon asnjë orë pa menduar për gjërat që kanë ndodhur dhjetë apo njëzet vjet më parë dhe sërish në shumicën e kohës nuk bëhet fjalë për realitetin, thjesht për një numër faktesh që ti ke mësuar, si gjëra të nxjerra nga një libër historie.

George OrwellDalja Jashtë për Ajër Coming Up For Air

Në disa raste unë mendoj se ne të gjithë jemi kufoma. Vetëm se kalbemi në këmbë.

Mbaje Aspidistrën duke Fluturuar Keep The Aspidistra Flying

Nëse dëshiron të mbash një sekret, duhet ta fshehësh atë edhe nga vetja jote.

1984

Njeriu është krijesa e vetme që konsumon pa prodhuar

Ferma e Kafshëve

Ndoshta një njeri me të vërtetë vdes kur truri i tij ndalon, kur ai humbet fuqitë për të thithur ide të reja.

Dalja Jashtë për Ajër Coming Up For Air

Është një nga tragjeditë e gjysmë të arsimuarve që ata zhvillohen vonë, kur sakaq janë angazhuar në një rrugë të gabuar në jetë.

Ditët Burmeze Burmese Days

Librat më të mirë janë ato që u thonë atë çfarë ju sakaq dini.

1984

Është një gjë misterioze, humbja e besimit, aq misterioze sa vetë besimi.

Vajza e Priftit A Clergymans Daughter

Njeriu i shërben interesit të asnjë krijese tjetër veç vetes së tij.

Ferma e Kafshëve

Lufta është Paqe. Liria është skllavëri. Injoranca është fuqi.

1984

Një njeri duhet të ndryshojë sistemin ose nuk ndryshon asgjë.

Mbaje Aspidistrën duke Fluturuar Keep The Aspidistra Flying

Zilia është një gjë e tmerrshme. Është ndryshe nga të gjitha llojet e tjera të vuajtjes për shkak se nuk ka maskim për të, nuk ka ngritje në tragjedi. Ajo është më shumë sesa thjesht e dhimbshme, është e neveritshme.

Ditët Burmeze Burmese Days

Mendo për jetën ashtu si ajo është me të vërtetë, mendo për detajet e jetës dhe pastaj mendo nëse nuk ka kuptim tek ajo, nuk ka qëllim, nuk ka objektiv përveç varrit. Natyrisht vetëm budallenjtë apo ata që gënjejnë veten apo ata jeta e të cilëve ka qenë jashtëzakonisht me fat, mund ta përballin këtë mendim pa u drithëruar?

Vajza e Priftit A Clergymans Daughter

Gjurma dalluese e një njeriu është dora, instrumenti me të cilën ai bën të gjitha të pabërat

Ferma e Kafshëve

Zgjedhja e njerëzimit qëndron mes lirisë dhe lumturisë dhe për pjesën më të madhe të njerëzimit, lumturia është më e mirë.

1984

Një tërmet është kaq shumë qejf kur ka kaluar.

Ditët Burmeze Burmese Days

 mund të marrësh çdo gjë në këtë botë nëse në mënyrë të sinqertë nuk e do atë.

Mbaje Aspidistrën duke Fluturuar Keep The Aspidistra Flying

Ne nuk është se thjeshtë i shkatërrojmë armiqtë tanë; ne i ndryshojmë ata.

1984

Bukuria është e pakuptimtë derisa ajo të ndahet me të tjerët.

Ditët Burmeze Burmese Days

Varfëria është era e keqe shpirtërore.

Mbaje Aspidistrën duke Fluturuar Keep The Aspidistra Flying

qëllimi i nisjes së luftës është gjithmonë të arrish në një pozicion më të mirë nga i cili të nisësh një luftë tjetër.

1984 

http://gazeta-shqip.com/lajme/2014/0...xhorxh-oruell/

----------


## Do Not Tread On

> Njeriu është krijesa e vetme që konsumon pa prodhuar


Dhe kjo duket e zgjuar? Kushedi, Oruelli kete fjali do tia kete vene ne goje ndonje personazhi budalla, meskin dhe pervers, ndersa keta gazetaret na e sjellin si perle mencurie... pff!

----------

